# Axle Flip Costs



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just received a quote from my dealer of $350.00 to 'flip' the axles on my 28RS-DS. Is this a reasonable number? It seems OK to me, but I can only guess at the labor required.









Any thoughts?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Paid 500 here in NJ so that looks like a good deal. Make sure that includes lengthening the brake wires and raising your hitch head on the truck to accomodate the new height. The parts cost was 50 for the axle kit and the rest was labor.

Good move, makes a big difference









Mike


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is in line with what General RV just charged us to do the flip on the 23RS. Haven't gotten it back yet (tomorrow) but am anxious to see how much difference it has made.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

That price seems pretty good. I did it in about 5 hours by myself (to a freind's 28BH Aruba). The parts were under $20. They will not actually be "flipping" the axles. The will be welding on new spring pads to the top of the axle. They currently are welded under the axle.

Sidewinder


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

What benefits do you get from "flipping the axles"?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For some, it is driveway clearance.

For others, like Notyet it is tire clearance as he put 15 in tires on.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> For some, it is driveway clearance.
> 
> For others, like Notyet it is tire clearance as he put 15 in tires on.
> 
> ...


John,

Thanks. Guess I will be ok right now for both of those reasons. May have to consider later.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

In my freind's case, the Aruba was so low to the ground (the sewer outlet was only about 5" off the ground) that it was nearly impossible to properly evacuate the black/gray tanks. Our families camp in the Blue Ridge Mountains quite often and when your sewer hook-up is higher than your sewer outlet.....well you get the picture. Yhis mod gets your trailer off the ground (on average) 4.5" more than stock (with OEM tires).

Sidewinder


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Doug, who did you get the quote from? I have been thinking about doing this, $350 seems like a good price. Maybe we can get a group discount.







I would also like to add shocks I wonder if you would need longer shocks or would the mounting position be move to accommodate the flip?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darren,

I got the quote from Curtis (I know, scary, eh!?!).









As far as shock mounting is concerned, I assume they would just adjust the mounting point as needed, however I have not seen an install, so I am just guessing that this is possible.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Thanks everybody for all the input. It is appreciated! action


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I got the quote from Curtis (I know, scary, eh!?!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's actually a sign up on the wall of the Curtis service dept that says "Axle Flip $350 most models" (as I recall). I asked once and they said they do it a lot.

Ed


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> That price seems pretty good. I did it in about 5 hours by myself (to a freind's 28BH Aruba). The parts were under $20. They will not actually be "flipping" the axles. The will be welding on new spring pads to the top of the axle. They currently are welded under the axle.
> 
> Sidewinder
> [snapback]62995[/snapback]​


Let me be the firs to display my ignorance. Why not just turn the axle over and re-mount above the spring, upside down? If front-back orientation is important, it could be switched side to side former curb-side tire now street side tire) at the same time.

Slug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Brakes would be upside down and not work properly


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Slug,

No ignorance displayed...just honest questions. The reason you can't "flip" the axles is that most axles are pre-arched. If you look at the axle from the back of the trailer with the weight off the wheels, the axle will be closer to the bottom of the trailer in the middle than on the ends. This is to accomodate "sagging" of the axle as weight is applied. If you flip the axle, the "sag" will be compounded.

Sidewinder


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> Slug,
> 
> No ignorance displayed...just honest questions. The reason you can't "flip" the axles is that most axles are pre-arched. If you look at the axle from the back of the trailer with the weight off the wheels, the axle will be closer to the bottom of the trailer in the middle than on the ends. This is to accomodate "sagging" of the axle as weight is applied. If you flip the axle, the "sag" will be compounded.
> 
> ...


Awrighty, then. Thanks, guys!

Slug


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

Please help!! I am new to this game i have an '04 Outback 28RSS. i have the scrapping problem with my trailer can you please explain "Flipping the Axle". Maybe a few pictures also.

Thanks, Chief


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Flipping the axles is switching them from the top of the spring to underneath to gain more ground clearance. I got about 4-5 more inches of clearance on ours.

Here's a photo before










and one after










and one from underneath










Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Chief, welcome to Outbackers first off action

I can't get technical with this but I'm looking at doing it also. What happens is if you look at your axle tubes they are above the springs in stock form. Flipping the axles you move the axle tube to the bottom of the spring and gain about ~3 inches maybe 4" of ground clearance.

Bill.

**edit**
Camping479 posted about the same time and said he gained 4-5 inches with his. I'd go with those numbers not mine as I haven't done the flip yet


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for teh explanation and pics. now i understand
Chief


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Your TT is an '04 so probably not an issue but be sure you're out of warranty before you start messing with the physical plant -


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Chief,

Welcome to our site. sunny Lots of valuable information here and the Outbackers don't mind helping. Post often, and happy camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> Doug, who did you get the quote from? I have been thinking about doing this, $350 seems like a good price. Maybe we can get a group discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder what they would do for all three of us? "Larry the Outback" (Ed)...care to make it four?

I've never scrapped my bumper, but it would only take one time to do some serious damage.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was all set to see if the dealer could do an axle flip for me when I put her in for some warranty service in a month or so, until the "warranty" question came up. Will a dealer performed axle flip void the warranty?

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Flipping the axles will not void the warranty but adding shocks will. When Notyet s trailer was at my friends shop for the axle flip, he checked before he did the axles and was told no welding or or it would void the warranty. Funny thing is I had e mailed Keystone that very question and their reply was as long as it is done by a reputable shop, it is ok. I wish I had kept the e mail. I might try the E mail again.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I E mailed Keystone again and recieved this back this morning regarding shocks

Keystone does not offer the option to install shocks on the Outback. If shocks were installed on this unit, it may void the warranty for repairs relating to the occurance. It will not void the complete units warranty, just if damage occured as a result of shocks installed.

Kristi Dittman
Keystone RV

That makes sense per any mod that is done on any unit. Shocks were on my mod list and now they will be done in the spring. The last time I E mailed them they had recommended not to do it yourself for the above reason, have a reputable shop do it.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good information, John, Thanks!

Does anyone know off hand what the warranty terms are on the related components (i.e.: Axles, frame, maybe brakes as well)?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

